# Vulcão Kelud entra em erupção na Indonésia



## mvbueno (7 Nov 2007 às 12:32)

O vulcão Kelud, no leste da ilha indonésia de Java, entrou em erupção na madrugada de ontem, após quase três semanas de alerta máximo pelo aumento de sua atividade. Isso foi confirmado pela BMG (Agência de Meteorologia e Geofísica da Indonésia) à rede de televisão local "Metro TV". 

Segundo a Folha de São Paulo, alguns habitantes da região tentaram fugir da provável chegada da lava de bicicleta, enquanto outros iam de carro ou moto, ocasinando a maior confusão, o que é lastimável, pois há tempos já se sabia da provável erupção deste vulcão.


----------

